# set working directory - in Eclipse einfach - in NetBeans ?



## andy77 (29. Mrz 2008)

Hallo,

da in meiner Software nur relative Pfade implementiert sind, muss ich in meinem IDE-Projekt ein working directory setzen. Dadurch kann auf die Launcher.xml und auf alle anderen Dateien zugriffen werden.

Eclipse:
hier ist diese Einstellung problemlos vorzunehmen, im Run-Dialog gibt es die Einstellung "Working directory --> File System", der Pfad zum Wurzel-Verzeichnis kann eingegeben werden.


Aber wie löse ich dieses Problem in NetBeans?


Die Verzeichnisstruktur darf nicht verändert werden, sonst müsste ich in Teilen die Software verändern und sie wäre zudem auch nicht mehr portabel.


Gibt es sowas wie ein "aktuelles Verzeichnis", wenn ich in dieses Verzeichnis die Launcher.xml ablegen würde, könnte dann die MainClass darauf zugreifen?


Vielen Dank für Eure Hilfe!


andy


----------



## André Uhres (29. Mrz 2008)

andy77 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ..Eclipse:
> hier ist diese Einstellung problemlos vorzunehmen, im Run-Dialog gibt es die Einstellung "Working directory --> File System", der Pfad zum Wurzel-Verzeichnis kann eingegeben werden..



Ist identisch bei NetBeans: Project properties - Run - Working directory


----------



## andy77 (29. Mrz 2008)

Hallo André,

ich arbeite für gewöhnlich mit Eclipse, daher ist mir NetBeans fremd. Da ich derzeit CrEme auf meinem PDA nutze und mit Eclipse kein 100% Abbild  meines PDAs erstellen kann, möchte ich nun NetBeans testen. Für NetBeans gibt es zudem auch einen CrEme-Emulator.



Unter "Properties" --> "Running" finde ich bei meiner IDE nur die Einstellung "Arguments".

Ich habe NetBeans IDE 6.0.1 und 5.5.1




Über Deine Hilfe wäre ich sehr dankbar, weil ich sonst bereits zu anfangs scheitere.


Danke!


andy


----------



## andy77 (29. Mrz 2008)

Ich programmiere nicht nach der J2SE, sondern nach J2ME CDC Personal Profil.


Ich habe gerade ein "normales" Projekt basierend auf der J2SE erstellt, hier kann wie bei Eclipse unter "Properties" --> "Run" das "Working Directory" bestimt werden.

Dieser Eintrag wird aber in einem CDC-Projekt nicht angeboten! Was nun ????


----------



## André Uhres (29. Mrz 2008)

Ich benutze nur J2SE.


----------

